# Knitting Stores in N.C., S.C., Georgia and Florida



## Debula Knits (Jan 4, 2012)

I will be spending 6 weeks in St. Simons Island, GA and Palm Coast, FL We will be driving there from Virginia, and I am interested in receiving tips regarding knitting stores in NC, SC, GA and FL. I appreciate you sharing these special places with me!


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Just google knitmap ..... you can find what you are looking for there.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

The 2 that I know of in NC are, 1 on the outer banks, which is excellent but I think out of your way. The other is in Raleigh. That one is also pretty good. PM me if you want the info on them.

Fran


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

I suggest knitmap also but if you're coming on Rte 77 there is one shop on Main St in Davidson NC exit 30. The other is in Huntersville on Statesville Road, exit 25 in the Target shopping center. It's called 
Knit One Stitch Two.Both are great shops with wonderful ladies to help.I know there is at least one further south in Charlotte but I haven't been to either and these two are just off the interstate. They are easily found, look on google earth or mapquest.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

I was on vacation in Charlotte, NC this fall. Had a great experience at Charlotte Yarn. Address is 1235 East Blvd in Charlotte. It's in a nice, little shopping center. Yarns were amazing and the customer service was outstanding! Enjoy your trip!


----------



## wwrightson (May 16, 2011)

There is a wonderful small shop in Plymouth, NC, (on US Hwy 64) named Yearning for Yarn on East Water Street. The owner is Cathy Carter. Her phone number is 252 793 2500. Yearning for Yarn has a facebook page. Her hours are Mon., Tues. Thurs. and Fri. 11-4. However, if you call ahead she will meet with customers at other times, if possible. Cathy is friendly, helpful and has a lovely shop. 

I hope you have a wonderful, safe vacation.


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

I am not sure how close you will be to Ormond Beach Florida...i am new to Fl. I go to the Ball Of Yarn in Ormond Beach....look up the address...great yarn and lovely owners....


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

I am not sure how close you will be to Ormond Beach Florida...i am new to Fl. I go to the Ball Of Yarn in Ormond Beach....look up the address...great yarn and lovely owners....


----------



## knitwitty (Feb 6, 2013)

If you are in Western NC go to "Friends and Fiberworks" on Hwy19/23 in Asheville (they recently moved from the Biltmore Mall so it might not have a correct address on knitmap yet) and just west of that store is a small store on the north side of 19/23 - sorry can't remember the name. In Franklin there is Silver Threads and Golden Needles on Main Street - they are my LYS and are great. Both of these shops have websites. Enjoy!


----------



## sutclifd (Feb 26, 2013)

Savannah has The Frayed Knot. If you'll be in Hilton Head, there are a couple of shops....


----------



## fincherlrf (Feb 20, 2012)

We have four in Tallahassee Florida


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Last year my husband and I went to North and South Carolina and I did my "due diligence" and found a couple of very nice and friendly stores. In North Carolina (Ashville) there is a lovely store called Purl Emporioum with lots of beautiful yarns and very friendly people. In South Carolina the one that stounds out is in Greenville and it is called the Needletree, very nice and the same comments to make. In Florida I have not been to a yarn shop but I was on a knitting cruise and the yarn shop that was co-sponsor of the knitting classes was Great Balls of Yarn and they brought in wonderful yarns. Good luck and have a fun trip!


----------



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

There are some knitting stores in Savannah, but I have to admit that I have not been to any of them. The only one I did go to has closed. Sorry that I cannot help you.


----------



## imabubbe (Jul 4, 2011)

Knit one stitch too is a real find


Betsy,the owner will let you browse but is a font of information if you need it.


----------



## cwood4816 (Feb 20, 2011)

There is a fabulous yarn shop in SC called Knit and Purl. The website is knitnpurl.biz


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Not far off I77, in Pineville NC (bedroom community of Charlotte) The Yarn Shop, Rainy Day Creations. Just google their name for the web page. Wonderful shop!


----------



## Butterbeans (Aug 15, 2011)

I travel up and down the coast from SC to FL. My very favorite yarn shop is right there on St. Simons Island - The Stitchery. It is on Frederica Road. Bo has a wonderful selection of yarns and it is a very friendly shop. Other yarn shops that I recommend - Coastal Knitting in Beaufort, SC, Needlepoint Junction and The Courtyard on Hilton Head. Unwind in Savannah. I haven't been to the Frayed Knot in Savannah yet, but heard it was nice. If you will be near Charleston, SC It's a Stitch on Johns Island is quite nice. Happy Travels.


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

jdwilhelm said:


> There are some knitting stores in Savannah, but I have to admit that I have not been to any of them. The only one I did go to has closed. Sorry that I cannot help you.


There are two that I know of in Savannah. Unwind and The Guild. I know how to get to them, but don't know the addresses.


----------



## chaplainesr (Oct 9, 2011)

Knitting addiction in nags head nc is fantastic! Great selection of everything.....very friendly and helpful.....my daughter lives in nags head and that is absolutely my Lys of choice when I go to visit her...


----------



## chaplainesr (Oct 9, 2011)

Are you referring to knitting addiction in nags head?


----------



## FLStephanie (Feb 14, 2013)

There are two that i know if in Jacksonville, FL. A Stitch in Time and KnitWitz.


----------



## easterisa (Mar 25, 2011)

The Knitting Sisters in Williamsburg Va. is a great shop


----------

